

The NSA Revelations Are Destroying IBM Hardware Sales In China - TwoFactor
http://www.businessinsider.com/nsa-revelations-kill-ibm-hardware-sales-in-china-2013-10

======
jobu
It is plausible, but growth has been slowing across many sectors in China:
[http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetell/2013/10/16/economists-s...](http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetell/2013/10/16/economists-
see-china-economy-slowing-this-quarter/)

Until I see a sales chart from IBM that drops significantly in June I think
this sort of talk is pure speculation.

------
sfrechtling
Seems like exactly the same action the US took with Chinese electronics -
[http://www.techspot.com/news/46494-china-could-be-
leveraging...](http://www.techspot.com/news/46494-china-could-be-leveraging-
electronic-exports-to-spy-on-the-us.html)

------
pdfcollect
Just in case this was a retaliation to the US: IBM employs more people outside
US than inside US, isn't it?

